# About Turkish Fonetic



## gothic

I'd like to know how some letters in Turkish sounds.

Ğ ı Ę C (Ĝ = I don't know if this one exists in turkish)

If someone rembers any other different letter or same letters that has different sounds.


----------



## Outsider

_Ę_ and _Ĝ_ are not Turkish letters.

_C_ is pronounced like an English "j" (dj).

For _Ğ_, see the previous thread Phonetic irregularity of Turkish.


----------



## gothic

Thanks... and sorry...


----------



## kloie

You could look up the Turkish alphabet; they should have some sites with the sounds so you could hear it.


----------



## ShaCa87

"I" sounds as same with "I"raq. Well Iraq means "far" actually.


----------



## _Ozgur_

Visit Google translator web site, write a word containing these letters, select Turkish as the language and press the speaker icon to hear how it is pronounced. For example write the word "kağıt".


----------



## clamor

ı is phonetically [ɨ~ɯ] so yes it resembles the_ i _in _Iraq_, unless you pronounce it /aɪ'ræk/. It can be close to the /u:/ sound in some dialects of English.


----------

